# Biological reasons why women cheat



## ethereal (Oct 2, 2010)

Sometimes we try to make the square peg in a round hole and wonder why it won’t fit. The *human species is naturally polygamous* and this is attest by the fact of *size disparity* between the sexes (males being on average 10% taller than females) and also *testicle size*. (we are much smaller than gorillas but have larger testicles)..

Those who have an understanding of *darwinistic evolution* will know that everything we do, and including all our individualistic and collective societal actions, thoughts, behaviors, and feelings and emotions are shaped, formed and influenced by this anthropic principle of the *struggle for existence*.. In short, “survival” not only means survival of the species as a whole, but also individualistic survive of oneself. But there has always been inter-species inter-gender competition. Without *competition*, and without there being “winners” and “losers” the whole of evolution and *natural selection* itself would fall apart. Capitalism and warfare itself is based on the same principle. All lifeforms produce more than could possibly survive, death and extinction is the rule, not the exception. We complete against resources and only the fittest or most ingenious survive and strive. But alas immediate survival has no ultimate benefit if it doesn’t achieve genetic survival, translated into terms of *reproductive success* and *fitness of offspring*.. it is here that I will point out it is precisely because of the *asymmetric nature of sex* between a male and a female (males producing much more sperm than females does eggs, and males can make a baby in five minutes while females takes 9 months) that the two genders best interest are at diametrical odds against each other.The mother-child bond is the strongest of them all in this world, and the only woman any man can really trust (the only woman that subconsciously has his best interest aligned with her own) is his mother. The *wife is actually biologically speaking at odds with the husband*.

What women subconsciously want and desire in a mate is both someone who is extremely physically attractive, and someone with resources and commitment to provide for her and her offspring.. Rarely are both of these qualities found juxtaposed within the same man. So females have found a way to "compromise". Her body (and not her mind) seeks for maximum genetic fitness in a mate, and she does so by soliciting sperm from an “alpha male”.. while at the same time she also wants to find a domesticated guy to trick him into bringing up children that don’t belong to him.. (its harder to do that these days but when we evolved these behaviors there weren’t sperm kits and paternity tests) As typically common in real life, one example would be the attractive trophy wife who marries a rich and successful man for material comfort but sleeps, falls in love and has illegitimate children with the football player. A woman wants the best and highest quality sperm that she can get for “her children” and then returns to the stability of a normal marriage with an average husband to live off his resources and to use him to provide for herself and her offspring.. In this way a woman can get the best of both worlds.. Females are slaves to their emotions and don’t reason by logic, they simply use false logic to justify what they FEEL.

This is why all women (regardless of who they are or what they think they are) subconsciously have a desire to cheat, to stray, and they are so good at being deceptive that they even lie to themselves about it.. woman can’t be trusted to be faithful for the simple reason that they can’t even trust themselves.. biologically speaking their bodies purposefully hide their exact menstrual and fertility information from even their own subconscious.. and humans are one of the only species who’s females do not visually signal their peak fertility periods during “that time of the month again”. This kind of duplicitous deception serves only one purpose, to aid and abet their attempts to stray outside of a relationship to seek more ‘alpha male’ sperm donors that are not their long term partners, and then fall back on to their long term partners once they are pregnant to seek resources and support from him..

As a result of this, it forces our male ancestors to evolve “*sperm warfare*” to counteract this advantage that females had.. remember there was no DNA kits in the stone age.. and often times there would be many different sperms from different males all competing for a chance at conception inside of a woman’s vagina at the same time.. (which is not at all uncommon even in this modern age and even amongst so called “faithful” members of this forum) Females subconsciously promote this “sperm warfare” because they are the ultimate beneficiary of all of this.. it is truly *survival of the fittest sperm cells and their womb is the battlefield*.. whichever sperm from whomever male wins and conceives, she can be sure that she got the better end of the deal..

This is why the penis is shaped like a plug.. the “mushroom” looking ring is used to scrub and comb out the sperm of a previous partner… and only *1% of all sperm cells actually contain genetic information*, the 99% *rest of them are fighter sperms that sole purpose is to block and terminate the sperm of other competiting males..* So what does nature prove about females being faithful? The fact that human testicles are larger than that of Gorillas means that females are unfaithful creatures who can’t keep their legs together and will lie with any man good enough if their partner isn’t around.. and if they find a better genetic donor they will proactive seek him for a “sperm donation” and then promptly go back to the more stable husband to live out on his resources.. this behavior has be witness in other female animals as well.

This is also why *males produce a lot more sperm if they haven’t seen their partner in 3 days or more.. subconsciously he is worrying about maybe she got herself laid and there is still remains of another males sperm inside her*, and that is why once they get back the sex is more urgent and more passionate and his ejaculatory load is much larger.. nature evolved these subconscious mechanisms so that the male can reduce his odds of being cuckolded and having to waste his resources to support the woman who has another mans seed and genetic information implanted inside of her..

As a male I am naturally more interested and more inclined to analyze the reasons behind female infidelity. While it is true that males are capable of being very unfaithful as well, on the whole I would say that female infidelity is more devastating to a male’s genetic prospects (in terms of continuing his lineage) than that of a male cheating on a female.. and this is very simply also because of the asymmetric nature of sex.. *It is far easier for a female to trick/cuckold and fool a male into raising a child that is not his own biologically than it is for a man to fool a woman into thinking she is raising her own children*.. (think about it.. fathers have mistakenly raised illegitimate children before, a don’t know of any mother who mistakenly raised a child that wasn’t hers because her partner “cheated” on her..) Even in the context of a marriage, a wife that cheats on a husband potentially does more disproportionate damage to his genetic and reproductive success than if the situation was reversed. *A unfaithful pregnancy sets back her husband 9 months and sets back the entire family resources, and that is especially bad for the husband since it is not even his DNA, but if a husband cheats on a wife, he just lost some sperm cells.. so no big deal.. the wife doesn't have to bring up a illegitimate child nor help convince it.. this is why it is a bigger deal when females cheats on males than vice versa. 
*
So when females cheat it is because biologically they can’t help it.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

*scratches head*

Males can make a baby in five minutes? Nifty!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

:scratchhead: Me too!

Well, I could write a ridiculous paper stating biological reasons why *men* cheat. It would be equally absurd.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

WTF???


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

827Aug said:


> :scratchhead: Me too!
> 
> Well, I could write a ridiculous paper stating biological reasons why *men* cheat. It would be equally absurd.


:iagree:

I agree with all that is being said actually. But, I also know that survival of the fitest works both ways. Males are driven to spread their seed around for a conception that results in a healthy baby. Since the success rates per female of pregnancy is quite low actually, biologically men have a greater chance of producing an offspring of his genes with each woman he deposits in. Success in numbers!

That was fun!:smthumbup:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

If we are going to excuse behaviors based on biology....as a woman I am a gatherer. So since I forgot to bring my lunch to work today, I am planning on raiding the company fridge and gathering everybody elses lunch. That's okay, right?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Brennan said:


> If we are going to excuse behaviors based on biology....as a woman I am a gatherer. So since I forgot to bring my lunch to work today, I am planning on raiding the company fridge and gathering everybody elses lunch. That's okay, right?


:rofl:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Brennan said:


> If we are going to excuse behaviors based on biology....as a woman I am a gatherer. So since I forgot to bring my lunch to work today, I am planning on raiding the company fridge and gathering everybody elses lunch. That's okay, right?


That wouldn't really make you a gatherer in the classic sense. You would be more like a plunderer. You'd be like a Viking or a pirate ... which is kind of cool. And we all know that vikings and pirates are philanderers that run amok, raiding, plundering, stealing lunches, and spreading their seed willy nilly - which adds genetic diversity.

So, this all ties together nicely ...


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

Will the next one be "biological reasons why men become serial murderers'?

You see, it starts with testosterone, and the need to spread our seed. Eliminate the competition.

The thing that seperates us from the apes is the upper level consciousness - the ability to rationalize and deny primal urges. It's hard to accept when the theory is built upon unchecked successive hypothesis.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Brennan said:


> If we are going to excuse behaviors based on biology....as a woman I am a gatherer. So since I forgot to bring my lunch to work today, I am planning on raiding the company fridge and gathering everybody elses lunch. That's okay, right?


:rofl::rofl:

I love that! Hey, we can use that theory on lots of things. Don't just rob one convenience store, rob many and say you're gathering for your family. Just put a little forethought into anything you do, and I'm sure you can come up with a biological way to justify it. lol


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome! 

Finally - conclusive evidence that it really is ALL THEIR FAULT!!!

Now that we've clearly established blame we must move onto phase two - finding a solution.

What are we going to do about all of these unfaithful women?
- spank them
- put them in cages
- drug them
- shackle them

Then again, a lot of them around here would probably like the spankings, cages, shackles and blindfolds...

This is going to be hard, but the sooner we act, the sooner we can restore the Man to the societal dominance He so clearly deserves!!!

At lunch I'm going to the zoo to try and prove / disprove the part about my balls being bigger than a gorilla's. Gonna be tough getting in that cage with my pants down.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Let's just be thankful that human females aren't like praying mantis females. After the male completes his 'biological objective' the female bites his head off and eats him. 

I'm getting a little anxious about my date Friday ...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I think we should go after Oprah first. If we can get her, the rest will fall!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Finally - conclusive evidence that it really is ALL THEIR FAULT!!!
> 
> ...


This post is brought to you by the words WIN and EPIC.

:allhail:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo,
Ohhhhh, vikings and pirates and plundering! Awesome. Now I have an even better excuse for when I "gather" the burrito in the freezer. My family is of Swedish decent. It's biology! I am a Viking.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Deejo,
> Ohhhhh, vikings and pirates and plundering! Awesome. Now I have an even better excuse for when I "gather" the burrito in the freezer. My family is of Swedish decent. It's biology! I am a Viking.


But you have to wear some kind of viking helmet, otherwise you'll just look foolish!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Helmet is at home. Hmmmm, well I guess the burrito is safe then and I will have to buy my lunch. But what other irresponsible things can I do today and excuse biology for it? I know! I can poke holes in the condoms we have at home. I have a biological need for more kids. To hell with his feelings!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Helmet is at home. Hmmmm, well I guess the burrito is safe then and I will have to buy my lunch. But what other irresponsible things can I do today and excuse biology for it? I know! I can poke holes in the condoms we have at home. I have a biological need for more kids. To hell with his feelings!


Just ask yourself, "What would a Viking do?"

Are you kidding me?! To hell with him altogether. Go get drunk then storm the office and have your way with Dave from Accounts Receivable.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Finally - conclusive evidence that it really is ALL THEIR FAULT!!!
> 
> ...


Please do take pics! We need verifiable proof!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo,
What would a Viking do? Yes, I do need to think like that! Hmmm, I have been eyeing my next door neighbor's BMW for a while now. It's so shiny and cool looking. Tonight I think I will walk next door, breast plate on, helmet securely fastened waving my sword high in the air. When he opens the door, I will punch him in the face, put my sword up to his head and demand the car keys. You can't stop me! Biology made me do it.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo,
That's after I get drunk and have my way with Dave in Accounts Receivable with a condom full of holes I poked.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Deejo,
> What would a Viking do? Yes, I do need to think like that! Hmmm, I have been eyeing my next door neighbor's BMW for a while now. It's so shiny and cool looking. Tonight I think I will walk next door, breast plate on, helmet securely fastened waving my sword high in the air. When he opens the door, I will punch him in the face, put my sword up to his head and demand the car keys. You can't stop me! Biology made me do it.


That ... is ... so ... hot.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo,
Tsk, tsk. She isn't wearing a helmet. You have to wear the helmet. It adds to the element of surprise. Oh, and a true Swede would have that blonde hair in pigtails dangling out from under the helmet. Or at least that's what the Coppertone "Swedish Bikini Team" would have you believe.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Finally - conclusive evidence that it really is ALL THEIR FAULT!!!
> 
> ...


LOL I love you!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Deejo,
> Tsk, tsk. She isn't wearing a helmet. You have to wear the helmet. It adds to the element of surprise. Oh, and a true Swede would have that blonde hair in pigtails dangling out from under the helmet. Or at least that's what the Coppertone "Swedish Bikini Team" would have you believe.


Amended to include pigtails. If you are wearing that outfit, I'm pretty sure your adversaries won't be focusing their attention on your head ... maybe that's why she forgoes the helmet?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo,
I am so happy I was not drinking anything when I read your reason for editing "Inclusion of pigtails". Had I been that comment would have sent Diet Coke flying across the room. 
Picture is awesome. She needs to loose the cape though. Nothing Viking about that. Maybe I should forgo the actual Viking look at just show up next door dressed as the Swedish Chef. I could just hit him repeatedly with a spatula. Now THAT would be an element of surprise.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Swedish bikini team look would also throw him off guard long enough for you to launch an attack - although it would be much harder to hide the sword


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmmm, maybe I could just beat him with a bottle of Coppertone then?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

ethereal said:


> This is why the penis is shaped like a plug.. the “mushroom” looking ring is used to scrub and comb out the sperm of a previous partner…


I am off to google images of erect, uncircumcised penises. I confess, I never looked that closely. But I thought the mushroom shape came from circumcision. 

I confess that that sentence is the only sentence I read.


----------



## lobokies (Sep 7, 2010)

hmm... no reason to cheat..

wommen who cheat are worse than *****e


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

lobokies said:


> hmm... no reason to cheat..
> 
> wommen who cheat are worse than *****e


ANYONE who cheats is worse than a bunch of asterisks.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL I'm glad this post has taken on a humorous side. I'm sure the original poster must be in awe.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

lobokies said:


> hmm... no reason to cheat..
> 
> wommen who cheat are worse than *****e


What bad word that you could compare cheating women to ends with an "e"?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I think he was missing an "a". Wh0re.


----------



## Greentea (Aug 28, 2010)

Can men cheat?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

It's my understanding that both genders indulged in this warfare in the past and may continue to do so today.

I read an interesting thing about how 8 percent of Asians are supposedly descended from Ghengis Khan:

How I am related to Genghis Khan - Times Online

I figure he was more of an alpha male than a stay at home and pay for crap kinda guy.


----------



## Greentea (Aug 28, 2010)

michzz said:


> It's my understanding that both genders indulged in this warfare in the past and may continue to do so today.
> 
> I read an interesting thing about how 8 percent of Asians are supposedly descended from Ghengis Khan:
> 
> ...


:lol: interesting!
Professor Sykes said: “Genghis Khan may have been the most successful male ever at spreading his genes."
I guess it's a pride thing. Do men still feel proud of themselves spreading their genes all over the world?"


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

michzz said:


> I read an interesting thing about how 8 percent of Asians are supposedly descended from Ghengis Khan:
> 
> I figure he was more of an alpha male than a stay at home and pay for crap kinda guy.


He definitely didn't read "His Needs, Her Needs"


----------



## Greentea (Aug 28, 2010)

:lol:But seems he definitly knew his needs



Deejo said:


> He definitely didn't read "His Needs, Her Needs"


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Deejo said:


> He definitely didn't read "His Needs, Her Needs"


In his time I think the motto was bllllleeeeeeep her needs. I am MAN. Hear me belch. Woman, fetch me my beer.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> In his time I think the motto was bllllleeeeeeep her needs. I am MAN. Hear me belch. Woman, fetch me my beer.


Also known as "The good old days"!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice guy get's 50 whacks from the Swedish Chef's spatula for that last comment. LOL.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Lol. You guys are too much. I love the TAM community :rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris,
Where is Swedish? I totally thought (she?) would get in on the Viking/Swedish Chef thing.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

haha, she probably hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

This thread is the funniest I've read in a long time. I'm dying over here.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Trenton said:


> This thread is the funniest I've read in a long time. I'm dying over here.


It's got cheating, sex, vikings, mushroom penises, gorilla balls, BMW's and cooking utensils. Let's face it, there's something for everybody.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Bork!, bork!. Bork! Don't forget about him.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess this will give me justification to go home tonight, swat my wife's ass, demand dinner right after I accuse her of being a trollop. Throw the kids out because I never thought they looked much like me. Plop down on the couch with a beer, scratch my mammoth sized balls and wonder if Minnesota is playing on TV tonight. Yup, that's the plan.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amp,
Naturally all those things come after you demand that she fetch you her slippers, you Henry Higgins, you.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The Rain in Spain...

Sorry, I shall swat her on her bloomin arse.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

"Why can't a woman....be more like a man?"


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Bork!, bork!. Bork! Don't forget about him.


Here you go ...

YouTube - Swedish Chef - Meatballs


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I just got back from Kroger. I had to stroll past the produce section. I will never be able to look at buttonhead mushrooms the same way again. Or a salad for that matter. "Yes, I would like a salad but hold the tiny penises and could I have the Italian dressing on the side?"

Deejo,
I loved the Youtube link and reminder of my childhood. My Swedish immigrant parents used to get so upset when he came on! They would yell at the tv and say he sounds Danish, NOT Swedish. Ha, ha. 
My husband just read this entire thread and died laughing. He then jokingly unzipped his pants and said he was headed outside to urinate around our house to "ward" off other males with his scent. Biology states that this is necessary. Lol.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Hubbie just walked in to our computer room and said and I quote "Hey, if I buy you metal tits/breast plate would you storm the bedroom wearing it?"
Hahahahahaha. Yes, I actually would! I already have the helmet from 4 years ago when Sweden went to the World Cup. Our son owns a sword. So in essence I have the whole top part of the outfit. I am guessing hubbie doesn't want plate armor on the bottom. LOL!!!!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Video or it never happened.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha ha. I do have the "helmet" from 4 years ago. It is made of felt and has blue and yellow on it, Team Sweden. It also has long blonde braids coming down from it and yellow horns sticking out from the top. Maybe that is a turn on?
I think hub is actually serious though. He was outside staring at metal and looking around the garage as he is really cheap. No doubt, this weekend I will have a metal tit bra made out of excess aluminum rain gutters that we took off years ago, stainless steel plates from our youngest son being in the Pine Car Derby (Cub Scouts 3 years ago) and perhaps hubbie will use the same Derby paint. LOL!!!! He is a software Project Manager but fashions himself a handyman. I am curious though if his welding skills are soft and skillful. If it feels like La Perla, hell yes I will put it on! If it feels like gravel and glass against my tits, nope.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Hubbie just walked in to our computer room and said and I quote "Hey, if I buy you metal tits/breast plate would you storm the bedroom wearing it?"
> Hahahahahaha. Yes, I actually would! I already have the helmet from 4 years ago when Sweden went to the World Cup. Our son owns a sword. So in essence I have the whole top part of the outfit. I am guessing hubbie doesn't want plate armor on the bottom. LOL!!!!


See - even with all the insanity, we are all still inspiring and helping others. One guys joke is another man's soon to be fulfilled viking fantasy.

Aaaaahhhhhh......we are truly doing God's work.


----------

